# Play between Rival RD and Dropout



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

The best way to explain it, is it feels like the bolt that screws in the dropout is too long, so it gets tight before the RD is tight against the dropout. Is this normal? I don't recall this on any of my other bikes. There is some slack side to side movement like this.
Haven't installed the cables yet.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The hole in the deralier hanger goes all the way through so the length of the bolt shouldn't matter. I can't tell what's wrong but something is not right. Can you post a pic?


----------



## MartinsMental (Feb 8, 2007)

*It's all good*

SRAM integrates this "play" into their derailleur design.

They don't use a floating upper pulley like Shimano so they incorporate a couple mm of play at the B-bolt to achieve the same thing.

Once your drivetrain is tensioned, i.e you're riding, the play will go away and you'll shift happily ever after.

It helps. Ain't broken.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks guys,
SRAM told me the same thing, so I'll try it out tonight.

It was just the amount of play that had concerned me. Much more than my SRAM MTB RD's. Hopefully it's just the normal amount of play.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone suspect this play as the source of some clicks in SRAM drivetrains?


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

That's funny.

My friend came over yesterday, and we were doing some spinvervals training, and my bike was so much noiser, and also some clicking. I was thinking about the play again. Of course it's very hard to determine the source of such noises. Both trainers are actually mine, and I have roughly the same noises on both. My friends bike was quiet on both. 

I'll have a bike shop check it out, but I'm a little disappointed at this point. I'm not sure the quality is there vs my SRAM mtn group. I didn't even get the right cable end caps with my package.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

just curious. have you made any modifications/adjustents to this? is it just the way it is? i have the same issue with a new centaur rear derailleur. didn't have it on my dura-ace or ultegra derailleur.
how is it while out on the road? loud? quiet and smooth?


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, right now outside is icy rain. And its been sub zero with snow all week. So I have not taken the Cervelo out on the road.

The shifting seems precise enough, and is very sharp. Dunno how to explain that better, except hat people who have used Shimano and SRAM will know what I mean. SRAM always has a very mechanical solid feel. Well, this is a super solid feel, if I wasn't clipped in when I shift sometimes, I wonder if I'd slip out.

There does seem to be excessive noise coming from the drivetrain. Can't tell if its from the rear or the crank. My ear tells me rear, my brain tells me crank.

In a couple weeks I'll take have the LBS look at it when I do a fit.


----------

